# Indian Springs Artifacts ID Day



## WoodyMallard (Oct 2, 2016)

Come join in the fun. The Indian Springs Artifacts ID Day, will be held, 12 to 4pm, Saturday October 8th, at the Indian Spring Hotel/Museum, 1807 Hwy.42, Flovilla, Ga. The event attracts both casual collectors and serious enthusiasts, who bring their arrowheads and other artifacts in to be dated and identified by members of the Ocmulgee Archaeological Society. Families are encouraged to bring their children to see arrowhead collections on display, watch primitive weapons demonstrations, flint knapping, the art of making stone tools, by Dave Swetmon and other artisans who come to share their primitive skills


----------

